# iCloud : j'y comprends RIEN ....



## bgali (15 Octobre 2011)

Si on additionne les bêtises de LION et de iCloud on n'est pas dans l'ennui....:rose:

Si apple çà va devenir comme çà , moi je m'en vais parce que payer 3 fois plus cher pour avoir 3 fois plus bête je ne suis pas d'accord.:love:

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer :

- Comment avoir toutes mes adresses mail sur Icloud et pas seulement celle de@me.com ????
- Comment synchroniser iCal ???

Ce serait très aimable de sa part

Merci


----------



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

Je suis tout comme toi. Je ne comprends rien à iCloud. Impossible de synchroniser mes mails et mon calendrier, ainsi que mes contacts... et encore moins ma musique.

donc si c'est pour synchroniser le contenu d'une nouvelle adresse mail en "me.com" uniquement, je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Et un peu de lecture : http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/get-started/
Ensuite tout sera limpide


----------



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

Les réponses à ces questions ne figurent malheureusement pas dans ces pages...


----------



## papibob (21 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et un peu de lecture : http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/get-started/
> Ensuite tout sera limpide


et alors mon adresse wanadoo elle ne sera pas synchroniser
donc icloud pour moi n'est pas intéressant !!!


----------

